
Freeze-dried poop pills being tested for obesity treatment - shawndumas
http://arstechnica.com/science/2016/01/freeze-dried-poop-pills-being-tested-for-obesity-treatment/
======
cpncrunch
Interesting study, but the article is incorrect when it says it has "proven
effective at treating tenacious gut infections". If you click on the link
you'll see it is an open-label trial. Results from placebo controlled trials
weren't quite so good:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10679067](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10679067)

~~~
DrScump
is there a non-paywalled version?

~~~
cpncrunch
Google the title

------
bifrost
I feel like this is the ultimate gag gift somehow.

------
DrScump
Maybe I missed something, but the article seems to imply that the pills are
taken orally without describing how they stay intact past the stomach acids.
How?

Generally, fecal transplants have been administered from the other direction.

------
dcherman
Given the option between eating less and swallowing frozen poop, I think
eating less will prove to me the more attractive offering.

